# Schaltplan mit Visio



## kiestumpe (23 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wer zeichnet/skizziert kleine Schaltpläne mit Visio und wäre am Austausch von Schapes interessiert? 
Es sind ja bereits einige im System drinnen...

Gruss & Danke


----------



## OB1 (23 Juli 2008)

Hallo kiestumpe


Habe früher (bis anfang 2008 ) mit Visio gezeichnet und zeichne jetzt mit Eplan.
Was brauchst du denn, du kannst von mir aus alle meine selbsgezeichneten Shaps haben.


----------



## seeba (25 Juli 2008)

Ist Visio dafür denn wirklich geeignet?


----------



## OB1 (25 Juli 2008)

seeba schrieb:


> Ist Visio dafür denn wirklich geeignet?



Wieso nicht?

Du wirst zwar nicht, wie die von Eplan als Reverenz angegebene Allianz Arena damit zeichnen, aber kleine Sachen, kein Problem.

Du must halt den Klemmenplan dann selber zeichnen, zB. mit Excel.


----------



## kiestumpe (6 August 2008)

Also, es geht nur um eine oder wenige Seiten, mehr will ich ja damit gar nicht machen. Ich muss zugeben, dass einige Symbole ziemlich intelligent sind in Visio und sich dahinter etliche Varianten befinden (z.B. Relais), aber ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut damit aus.
Bei Querverweisen und Verweisen auf vorher/nacher-Seiten wird's aber eher schlechter aussehen !?!


----------



## OB1 (6 August 2008)

Mein Favorit währe eine Mischung aus Eplan und Visio(aber ohne MS)


----------



## kiestumpe (7 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab dir ne pn-geschickt...


----------



## mdpv (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo OB1, 

ich möchte ebenfalls einen Schaltplan mit MS Visio erstellen und mir fehlen ein paar Symbole. Auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Shaps bin ich auf diese Diskussion gestoßen. Ich wäre ebenfalls sehr an deinen Shaps interessiert.


----------



## dalbi (10 Januar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

nur zur Info auch mit OpenOffice Draw lassen sich kleinere Schaltpläne zeichnen.

http://code.google.com/p/freie-schaltzeichen/wiki/Kurzanleitung


Gruss Daniel


----------



## OB1 (12 Januar 2009)

Hallo kiestumpe und mdpv

Wollte mal nachfragen ob euch meine Shaps geholfen haben?


----------



## sk1rie (25 Februar 2009)

Hallo OB1 !

Ich hätte auch Interesse an Deinen Visio-Sachen. Ob Du sie mir auch mal zukommen lassen könntest ?


----------



## Thors (14 Oktober 2015)

Hi OB1,

wollte mal nach Fragen, ob Du Shapes von Lichtschranken erstellt hast  und sie mir zu Verfügung stellst. Oder eine Idee hast, wo ich Sensoren  bekommen könnte? Bei den Herstellern bin ich nicht fündig geworden.

Gruß+Danke


----------



## Thors (10 November 2015)

Hi,
habe nützliche shapes gefunden. Bei Visio 2013 sind schon einige enthalten unter weitere Shapes:
-Pläne und Grundrisse weiter in -Bauplan shape: Produktionsstätte - Lagerhaltung
hier zu finden: Förderbänder, Rollenförderer, Standartpalette, Gabelstapler ...

Das Visio- Manufacturing - Shape Sampler ist auf der Seite:
http://www.shapesource.com/visio-manufacturing-shape-sampler-stencil
hier zu finden: Elektromotor, Roboter,

Anhang anzeigen Gurtband+Motor+Sensoren+Beschriftung.zip


----------



## Fernrohr (6 März 2016)

*Hallo OB1*

ich möchte ebenfalls kleine Schaltpläne mit MS Visio erstellen.
Kannst du mir deine Shapes zusenden









OB1 schrieb:


> Hallo kiestumpe
> 
> 
> Habe früher (bis anfang 2008 ) mit Visio gezeichnet und zeichne jetzt mit Eplan.
> Was brauchst du denn, du kannst von mir aus alle meine selbsgezeichneten Shaps haben.


----------



## Wincctia (23 April 2016)

Hallo Beisammen,

hätte an den Shapes Interesse kann die Mir jemand zu kommen lassen???


----------



## RONIN (23 April 2016)

OB1 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit währe eine Mischung aus Eplan und Visio(aber ohne MS)


 Schon ein bisschen alt aber... da wäre Engineering Base von Autotec das richtige.
 Das verwendet Visio als Grafikbasis zum Zeichnen und ist in etwa das CAD-Äquivalent zu TIA.

Alles über Drag&Drop und Point&Click für hochpräzisions-/selbstzielsuchende Mäuse die noch keiner entwickelt hat.
Wenn man mehr als 30 Seiten gleichzeitig offen hat wird das System unglaublich langsam und man muss erstmal Seiten schließen
Das Ausdrucken eines Plans (oder erstellen eines PDFs) dauert gute 30-45 Minuten...

Vielleicht ist das was für die Visio-Leute...


----------



## Thors (24 Juni 2016)

Moin,
was den für Shapes? Hab nur ein paar Transportbänder selber gezeichnet und Symbole für Server, Datenbanken...
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## MaNo87 (16 Mai 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich zeichne auch ab und an Stromlaufpläne in Visio. Komme damit auch ganz gut klar, allerdings wäre es super wenn man Querverweise auf andere Seiten einfügen könnte. Hat hier jemand eine Idee oder weiß zufällig ob das überhaupt möglich ist und wenn ja wie?

Wäre klasse wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte...Grüße


----------

